# Indonesian Music



## Indos

Here is the thread for Indonesian Music and Musician. I will introduce Andra and The Backbone first.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indos

Andra and The Back Bone (Hitamku)






Andra and The Backbone (Musnah)






Raisa (Kali Kedua)







Raisa (Live in Singapore)






Raisa (Serba Salah)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

I remember Inul Daratista was real popular when I was finishing high school in Singapore. Is she still as popular now?

Dangdut is nice music....Indonesia produced some pretty great heavy metal music too .....I also like the traditional Gamelan orchestra music.

Great thread @Indos hope to see more. 

I read somewhere your president Jokowi is a metallica fan. Its true? Coz thats good taste hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> I remember Inul Daratista was real popular when I was finishing high school in Singapore. Is she still as popular now?
> 
> Dangdut is nice music....Indonesia produced some pretty great heavy metal music too .....I also like the traditional Gamelan orchestra music.
> 
> Great thread @Indos hope to see more.
> 
> I read somewhere your president Jokowi is a metallica fan. Its true? Coz thats good taste hehe.



Ha ha Inul Daratista. She is still popular as a jury of singing competition (for Dangdut genre). I never knew that even a Dangdut singer can be a really popular in Singapore  I thought dangdut is only popular in Indonesia.

Inul Daratista as a jury of Dangdut competition in Indosiar







Do you know that Dangdut is actually a mix between Arab and Indian Music bro, so the melody sometime can be like Arab and Indian song. 

Here is my favorite dangdut song, Ikke Nurjanah (Memandangmu)






Yup, Indonesian have some heavy metal and trash metal musician like this

Burgerkill






InshaALLAH I will bring traditional music as well in here. Why dont you create Indian one bro ? I also like to hear Indian music (pop/rock/ traditional/ etc)

Yup Jokowi is a heavy metal fans

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> Ha ha Inul Daratista. She is still popular as a jury of singing competition (for Dangdut genre). I never knew that even a Dangdut singer can be a really popular in Singapore  I thought dangdut is only popular in Indonesia.
> 
> Inul Daratista as a jury of Dangdut competition in Indosiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that Dangdut is actually a mix between Arab and Indian Music bro, so the melody sometime can be like Arab and Indian song.
> 
> Here is my favorite dangdut song, Ikke Nurjanah (Memandangmu)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Indonesian have some heavy metal and trash metal musician like this
> 
> Burgerkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InshaALLAH I will bring traditional music as well in here. Why dont you create Indian one bro ? I also like to hear Indian music (pop/rock/ traditional/ etc)
> 
> Yup Jokowi is a heavy metal fans



I had lot of indonesian friends in school there lol....so yeah one of them told me inul is like britney spears of indonesia at that time hehe. But she also came to do lot of concerts in Singapore and Malaysia I remember...so there must be some larger popularity too....I didn't listen that much to her stuff particularly, just whatever I heard here and there from various artists.

Yah I know Dangdut has lot of influences from India etc... it sounds good to my ear for that reason probably....but it depends. I remember that song "Dangdut is the music of my country, my country oh my country " hehehe...because my Indonesian friends performed that one and few others in the united nations school concert etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> I had lot of indonesian friends in school there lol....so yeah one of them told me inul is like britney spears of indonesia at that time hehe. But she also came to do lot of concerts in Singapore and Malaysia I remember...so there must be some larger popularity too....I didn't listen that much to her stuff particularly, just whatever I heard here and there from various artists.
> 
> Yah I know Dangdut has lot of influences from India etc... it sounds good to my ear for that reason probably....but it depends. I remember that song "Dangdut is the music of my country, my country oh my country " hehehe...because my Indonesian friends performed that one and few others in the united nations school concert etc.



LOL ha ha ha 

I think the Britney Spear of Indonesia during that time is Sherina Munaf, she has been famous since she is kid and teenagers. Inul is too old to be a Britney Spears of Indonesia  She has already been 24 something when getting famous.

Have you heard about Keroncong ??? Keroncong melody can be used in many songs like this song. @Saif al-Arab maybe you will be interested too in hearing this melody bro  This is Indonesian indigenous music melody. I think it is part of our traditional music.

Beautiful Girl using Keroncong Melody







Sundari Sukoco, Bengawan Solo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Once again Andra and The Back Bone

Surrender






Surrender (live)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Noah (Hidup untuk mu, mati tanpa mu)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Noah (Separuh Aku)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Via Vallen (Sayang)


----------



## Indos

KLA Project (Yogyakarta)






KLA Project (Terpurukku di sini) Live

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Tulus (Monocrom)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Shallawad for Rasulullah. Singing by Puja Syarma (cover)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

DEWA 19 (Kamulah satu satunya)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> DEWA 19 (Kamulah satu satunya)



I like!...reminds me of the 90s kind of music I listened lot to (brit pop, grunge etc) back then.

How prevalent are the rock styles in Indonesia overall you would say...i.e split between classical/metal/punk/grunge/prog etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> I like!...reminds me of the 90s kind of music I listened lot to (brit pop, grunge etc) back then.
> 
> How prevalent are the rock styles in Indonesia overall you would say...i.e split between classical/metal/punk/grunge/prog etc?



Yep, it is 1990's and beginning of 2000's music. I see that the quality of music at that time is much better than today music quality, especially rock music.

In term of rock music, the winner are slow rock. Many slow rock musician are famous and many of their song become best selling during 1990-beginning 2000's. I think Today Indonesian music is more on pop song, not many rock bands anymore.

Here I give you Metal group of Indonesia

Edane (Kau pikir kaulah segalanya)






Slow rock

Another Dewa 19 (Separuh Nafas)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Laluna (Selepas kau pergi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesia rock and roll can be traced back from 50 decade's, although Soekarno had once declared ban to such music it doesn't made Rock and roll to die, instead it became a fight for freedom symbol and continue to do so in Soeharto era (Koes plus) . Rock and ballads musician such Gombloh and Iwan Fals is prominent in Soeharto era. 

There is many rock influenced musician in Indonesia like Slank, Ipank Lazuardi, Kontak, Coklat, Andra and the backbone, Jamrud (Jamrok), Gigi, Superman Is dead (well known in Netherlands), God bless, Koes plus, the Tielman brothers, Pee we gaskin, koil, RIF.... actually modern Indonesian Music is largely shaped by rock culture and have term as Indo rock. 

Well, we are taking pride as one of pioneer on Rock and roll music genre in the region, even Tielman brothers is one of notable examples in which their play had influenced many European rock and roll musicians after them. Compared to music by rock and pop culture in the region ours are quite rich and diverse, and much had notable talents to boot when compared at international level actually. 

As example 





















Anggun C Sasmi, one of the most well known rockstar singer from Indonesia. She's a rockstar by nature and very versatile in the proces and capable to singing every genre of music, below is her most renown song in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Quite a good song, in Japanese











@Mage @Nilgiri @Cossack25A1

@bluesky

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

The lyrics is motivational.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@katarabhumi what is your favorite Indonesian song ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> @katarabhumi what is your favorite Indonesian song ?



Me? I like many. Whatever that is nice to my ears. Dangdut, Rock, Pop, Folk songs, national songs. No special genre in particular.

I prefer oldies. 90s and back. Some from early 2000s are good too though. 

I like Chrisye's, Rhoma's, Ebiet's, Iwan Fals', DEWA/Ahmad Dhani's... Sadly that AD now is a "sinting man".

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

katarabhumi said:


> Dangdut



_Dangdut is the music of my country, my country oh my country!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Aku suka Chrisye, sayang sudah meninggal. I like Chrisye, it's a pity that he's already dead.



katarabhumi said:


> Me? I like many. Whatever that is nice to my ears. Dangdut, Rock, Pop, Folk songs, national songs. No special genre in particular.
> 
> I prefer oldies. 90s and back. Some from early 2000s are good too though.
> 
> I like Chrisye's, Rhoma's, Ebiet's, Iwan Fals', DEWA/Ahmad Dhani's... Sadly that AD now is a "sinting man".
> 
> .



I'm rarely watch TV. Even if I watch, it's all about news from Metro, Kompas, and TV one. so I'm not so up to date about the new Indonesian Songs. But I notice Ria Valen. And I like Keroncong. Javanese Keroncong. That's because I often got invited to my Javanese friends' wedding parties, and attend my "kampung" Tirakatan event, so I often enjoy excellent Javanese Songs. 

I like Kunto Aji too, his songs are good.

Yet, my most favorite Song, the one and the only is actually an old Song, called "Sepasang Mata Bola".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Nilgiri said:


> _Dangdut is the music of my country, my country oh my country!_



Old Dangdut songs are golden. Now the so called Dangdut (fake Dangdut) they produce are cheap music with trashy lyrics and copycat melodies. I listen to nowaday Dangdut just for laugh. 



Brainsucker said:


> Aku suka Chrisye, sayang sudah meninggal. I like Chrisye, it's a pity that he's already dead.



He's my number one Indonesian singer.



> I'm rarely watch TV. Even if I watch, it's all about news from Metro, Kompas, and TV one. so I'm not so up to date about the new Indonesian Songs.



Same. Sad that Indonesian TVs don't treat Indonesian music like they used to. Even the so called music show like Inbox and Dahsyat are just fake with 98,9% of the contents are the host fooling around with each other.



> Yet, my most favorite Song, the one and the only is actually an old Song, called "Sepasang Mata Bola".



"Sepasang mata bola, dari balik jendela.. " Yeah, love that one too. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Kunto Aji, my favorite "today" Indonesian singer.






This is my all time Indonesian favorite Song. I like this very much, even when I play with keyboard, humming and sing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

katarabhumi said:


> Old Dangdut songs are golden. Now the so called Dangdut (fake Dangdut) they produce are cheap music with trashy lyrics and copycat melodies. I listen to nowaday Dangdut just for laugh.



Same true with Indian music. Old is gold! Now its just repeated blah blah with all kind of silly crap in it!


----------



## Brainsucker

Nilgiri said:


> Same true with Indian music. Old is gold! Now its just repeated blah blah with all kind of silly crap in it!



That's mean you're no longer young, LOL.



katarabhumi said:


> Old Dangdut songs are golden. Now the so called Dangdut (fake Dangdut) they produce are cheap music with trashy lyrics and copycat melodies. I listen to nowaday Dangdut just for laugh.
> 
> He's my number one Indonesian singer.
> 
> Same. Sad that Indonesian TVs don't treat Indonesian music like they used to. Even the so called music show like Inbox and Dahsyat are just fake with 98,9% of the contents are the host fooling around with each other.
> 
> "Sepasang mata bola, dari balik jendela.. " Yeah, love that one too.
> 
> .



Btw, do you know some good new Indonesian Jazz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Brainsucker said:


> That's mean you're no longer young, LOL.



You hear that @Joe Shearer @hellfire @anant_s ...im in your older-gents bracket now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Nilgiri said:


> You hear that @Joe Shearer @hellfire @anant_s ...im in your older-gents bracket now!



I'm old, myself hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Brainsucker said:


> I'm old, myself hahaha.




You are 68?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Joe Shearer said:


> You are 68?



Nah, LOL. Just 40.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Brainsucker said:


> Nah, LOL. Just 40.



In your culture, that's not young?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Joe Shearer said:


> In your culture, that's not young?



Not as young as people in 20th, LOL.


----------



## katarabhumi

Brainsucker said:


> Btw, do you know some good new Indonesian Jazz?



Sorry, bro. I don't know. I don't really update with current Indonesian music.

.


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> _Dangdut is the music of my country, my country oh my country!_



Another recommended dangdut song

Ikke Nurjanah, terlena






West Sumatran music

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Me? I like many. Whatever that is nice to my ears. Dangdut, Rock, Pop, Folk songs, national songs. No special genre in particular.
> 
> I prefer oldies. 90s and back. Some from early 2000s are good too though.
> 
> I like Chrisye's, Rhoma's, Ebiet's, Iwan Fals', DEWA/Ahmad Dhani's... Sadly that AD now is a "sinting man".
> 
> .



Dont forget Indra Lesmana






@Brainsucker Jazzy song






@Marine Rouge Still remember this song ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Indos said:


> Here is the thread for Indonesian Music and Musician. I will introduce Andra and The Backbone first.


1 of the only Indonesian songs I had on repeat (apart from Nashids)








Indos said:


> I thought dangdut is only popular in Indonesia.


Not just Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Dubious said:


> 1 of the only Indonesian songs I had on repeat (apart from Nashids)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just Indonesia



Peterpan band has change name into Noah band. The song that you show is not famous in Indonesia. One of Peterpan song that is famous in Indonesia is :






This song has both good melody and lyrics 





Is Dangdut famous in Malaysia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Indos said:


> Peterpan band has change name into Noah band.


Yes I came to know of this very late as I heard very few pieces and know more about Malaysian music 



Indos said:


> This song has both good melody and lyrics


Not bad!



Indos said:


> Is Dangdut famous in Malaysia ?


To a certain extend....part of the culture...

There used to be competition in that category....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Dubious

Another Indonesian song with beautiful lyrics and melody






What is your favorite Malaysian song ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

@Dubious, I'm curious about Pakistani music. Care to tell me some of it? A non Religious music of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@jamahir @war&peace @Nilgiri 

This song can bring happiness

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Brainsucker said:


> @Dubious, I'm curious about Pakistani music. Care to tell me some of it? A non Religious music of course.


Well I can start a thread on it and mention you there...


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> @jamahir @war&peace @Nilgiri
> 
> This song can bring happiness



The song is cheerful no doubt but what is the song's story ??


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> The song is cheerful no doubt but what is the song's story ??



It is in English I think you would understand, it is talking about being together, we will feel brighter as one, I relate to my relationship with God though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Brainsucker said:


> @Dubious, I'm curious about Pakistani music. Care to tell me some of it? A non Religious music of course.


Check this out:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistani-music.9221/page-33



Indos said:


> What is your favorite Malaysian song ?


This became a big hit when I was young: 




Mostly: 
*Siti Nurhaliza *
*NORA*
*Ella*
*Senario  *

I think these 3 were top back then

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Dubious said:


> Check this out:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistani-music.9221/page-33
> 
> 
> This became a big hit when I was young:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly:
> *Siti Nurhaliza *
> *NORA*
> *Ella*
> *Senario  *
> 
> I think these 3 were top back then



I dont know Nora, Ella, and Senario, but I will search their song. 

Malaysian singer who are popular in Indonesia is Amy Search, Sheila Madjid, and Siti Nurhaliza.

Sheila Madjid singing Antara Anyer dan Jakarta, the song is written by Indonesian musician, Oddie Agam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Indos said:


>



Seventeen Band, They are the victims of recent Tsunami disaster in Banten and Lampung. Their singer is survived, but the other three members are dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Dangdut song, live

Selfi


----------



## Indos




----------



## Brainsucker

My new favorite Band. Payung Teduh. They are an Alternative Indonesia Band. With Jazz, Keroncong, Folk, Pop songs.





A fusing between Keroncong and Jazz.





My favorite Indonesian Jazz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Alexa (Milikmu)


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Dubious You may still remember this song

Peterpan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Song for mother


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Dubious

Indos said:


> @Dubious You may still remember this song
> 
> Peterpan



Ya vaguely lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Ariel Noah (Mungkin Nanti/ Translated into Japanese)


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Noah Live concert in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia @rambro


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

New song from Raisa talking about hope


----------



## Indos

Religious song by Virzha


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Noah New song with English translation


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Try burger kill, pasband, or padi..have very good song tu..


----------



## Indos

Andra and Once Mekel








mejikuhibiu said:


> Try burger kill, pasband, or padi..have very good song tu..



I have already posted Burger Kill. Yup, Pass band and Padi is a good one, I will select their song first.


----------



## Indos

@Nilgiri 

What do you think about the last song, the melody is quite rock an roll but the lyrics is mellow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> @Nilgiri
> 
> What do you think about the last song, the melody is quite rock an roll but the lyrics is mellow



I like it! It reminds me of all the good music I listened to in late 90s....that particular sound of that era!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar Al-Deek

music = haraam


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Omar Al-Deek said:


> music = haraam


Internet and android too,car and airplane and eletricity also..because doesnt exist in Rasulullah era and not made by a moslem..
So..dont use it..


----------



## Omar Al-Deek

mejikuhibiu said:


> Internet and android too,car and airplane and eletricity also..because doesnt exist in Rasulullah era and not made by a moslem..
> So..dont use it..



It is not on that basis that music is haraam.

Narrated Abu 'Amir or Abu Malik Al-Ash'ari:

that he heard the Prophet (ﷺ) saying, "From among my followers there will be some people who will consider illegal sexual intercourse, the wearing of silk, the drinking of alcoholic drinks and the use of musical instruments, as lawful.

https://sunnah.com/bukhari/74/16

I don't know of any hadith where Prophet Muhammad PBUH speaks against internets or airplanes.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Omar Al-Deek said:


> It is not on that basis that music is haraam.
> 
> Narrated Abu 'Amir or Abu Malik Al-Ash'ari:
> 
> that he heard the Prophet (ﷺ) saying, "From among my followers there will be some people who will consider illegal sexual intercourse, the wearing of silk, the drinking of alcoholic drinks and the use of musical instruments, as lawful.
> 
> https://sunnah.com/bukhari/74/16
> 
> I don't know of any hadith where Prophet Muhammad PBUH speaks against internets or airplanes.


So shalawat and barzanji is haram too.. there is music too.. and when you read Holy Qoran dont use tilawah or maqom..
If you think music is haraam is fine.. its for you not for anybody else..
Some said Rasulullah had smile when someone or some kid play a rabana or somekind like that..
Some ulama said music is haram, but some ulama said is fine..so there is still debating with the issue..
Music is haram if you listening other religion religious music..
In Indonesia there is one musician.. his name is Opick (maybe someone can post his song in here)..because his music inspiring many people became a moslem..
And in early age when Islam came to Indonesia..music is part of dakwah..like what wali songo did when theyre spread Islam in Indonesia..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar Al-Deek

mejikuhibiu said:


> So shalawat and barzanji is haram too.. there is music too.. and when you read Holy Qoran dont use tilawah or maqom..
> If you think music is haraam is fine.. its for you not for anybody else..
> Some said Rasulullah had smile when someone or some kid play a rabana or somekind like that..
> Some ulama said music is haram, but some ulama said is fine..so there is still debating with the issue..
> Music is haram if you listening other religion religious music..
> In Indonesia there is one musician.. his name is Opick (maybe someone can post his song in here)..because his music inspiring many people became a moslem..
> And in early age when Islam came to Indonesia..music is part of dakwah..like what wali songo did when theyre spread Islam in Indonesia..



Music is part of dawah? I mean so if I strum a guitar and tell you about the Oneness of God then guitars are okay?

So if I go to bars to go talk to the drunk people about Allah? Is going to bars okay then? If I hang out one on one with a girl to give her dawah that's okay?

Look, if you don't care about what's halal and haraam.... you're free to do whatever... it's God that guides a person.... I am pointing you in the right direction and it's common knowledge that music is haraam......

"Shaykh al-Islam Ibn Taymiyah (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: The view of the four Imaams is that all kinds of musical instruments are haraam. It was reported in Saheeh al-Bukhaari and elsewhere that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said that there would be among his ummah those who would allow zinaa, silk, alcohol and musical instruments, and he said that they would be transformed into monkeys and pigs… None of the followers of the imaams mentioned any dispute concerning the matter of music. (al-Majmoo’, 11/576)."

"Al-Albaani (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: The four madhhabs are agreed that all musical instruments are haraam. (al-Saheehah, 1/145)."

https://islamqa.info/en/answers/5000/ruling-on-music-singing-and-dancing

The only reason some laymen dispute the issue and pretend that it's some matter of dispute among scholars is because they want to follow their desires.

If you want to follow your desires and you don't care what's halal and haraam..... no one is stopping you as far as I'm aware. However, if you care about what's halal and haraam and that's more important to you than the fleeting pleasure of listening to some silly music..... then you should stay away from music. The people who insist on pretending music isn't haraam become upset when you tell them the truth... they know in their hearts that what they're doing is wrong. The hadith is from Bukhari, the most authentic book after the Quran itself and the hadith is very clear. If you don't give up music now then hopefully you give it up later. Think about what's really important.


----------



## Indos

Better to listen to music than watching **** of course, and I dont recommend people to go to music concert or cinema where they can possibly miss one of their obligatory prayer.


----------



## Omar Al-Deek

Indos said:


> Better to listen to music than watching **** of course, and I dont recommend people to go to music concert or cinema where they can possibly miss one of their obligatory prayer.



I agree that some sins are worse than others. For example, shirk is worse than murder. Of course, that doesn't mean we should commit murder. And persisting in a minor sin makes it a major sin.

*Persisting in a minor sin makes it a major sin*

https://islamqa.info/en/answers/130711/persisting-in-a-minor-sin-makes-it-a-major-sin


----------



## Nike

1980 through early 2000 is A good era for Indonesian music

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Nike Ardilla, most critics says she is already a legend even when short lived. Her vocal, her technique, her stages acts is nonetheless without peer, even among her generation which is dubbed as the best till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Indos

Nice song from Padi






@Nilgiri @Dubious

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> Nice song from Padi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @Dubious



Friend, more than anything else it is love that affirms faith in the eternal good out there, the meaning and the purpose (the almighty God).

This song has good simple yet deep message  Good animation too.

How sad it is that on Earth, us Humans forget that too much and we go astray and are consumed in all kind of delusions and ego and bitterness...and it can even lead to hate and evil.

Life really should be about finding the ultimate truth...it is a good thing! We feel it when we love, we know it cannot be put in words, only felt....yet so many reject and supress this good nature in all of us. What a pity I feel...we all know the way, yet many deny its there, they dont bother to even look!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> Friend, more than anything else it is love that affirms faith in the eternal good out there, the meaning and the purpose (the almighty God).
> 
> This song has good simple yet deep message  Good animation too.
> 
> How sad it is that on Earth, us Humans forget that too much and we go astray and are consumed in all kind of delusions and ego and bitterness...and it can even lead to hate and evil.
> 
> Life really should be about finding the ultimate truth...it is a good thing! We feel it when we love, we know it cannot be put in words, only felt....yet so many reject and supress this good nature in all of us. What a pity I feel...we all know the way, yet many deny its there, they dont bother to even look!



Wow bro you understand Indonesian/Malay just like @Dubious  

Yup, you are right bro, we are here to find the ultimate truth. I think the ultimate truth is that only God that we can rely and trust on this world and afterlife. Other love, beside our parents love, is relative, not really a true one. We cannot rely on any person in this life. They will disappoint us sooner or later, particularly if something happen with us that make us half of what we used to be. It doesnt mean we cannot love woman, kids, etc but what I mean is our love to them should not exceeds our love to God. 

Quran, Al Hadid (57)

(57:4) He it is Who created the heavens and the earth in six days and then established Himself on the Throne.4 He knows all that enters the earth and all that comes forth from it, and all that comes down from the heaven and all that goes up to it.5 *He is with you wherever you are*.6 Allah sees all that you do.

(57:9) He it is Who sends down Clear Signs to His servant so as to bring you out from darkness into light. *Surely Allah is Most Kind and Most Compassionate to you.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the song about love and I think the melody and the voice of the singer is perfect. The song is written in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> Wow bro you understand Indonesian/Malay just like @Dubious



Yup, lived in Singapore quite long time....learned Bahasa pretty well (for understanding/simple talk at least).

BTW bro, I love that word "Surga"....in Sanskrit it is "Svarga" and in Tamil "Sorgam".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Do you guys like Rap music ?

@jamahir @Dubious

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> Do you guys like Rap music ?
> 
> @jamahir @Dubious



Hello Indos, my earphones are not working and my brother is using his headphone at the moment, so I will listen to your linked music vid later. But to your question, I don't actually like Rap music.


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> Hello Indos, my earphones are not working and my brother is using his headphone at the moment, so I will listen to your linked music vid later. But to your question, I don't actually like Rap music.



Actually not a 100 % Rap but mixed with pop song. The melody is also quite slow so you may like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


>



You were right. The melody is slow and it is nicely mixed with Rap.

@Indos , the night scenes in your song reminded me of the early morning scenes in this nice Pakistani song - "Nimmi nimmi".

@Zibago @Mentee @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

jamahir said:


> You were right. The melody is slow and it is nicely mixed with Rap.
> 
> @Indos , the night scenes in your song reminded me of the early morning scenes in this nice Pakistani song - "Nimmi nimmi".
> 
> @Zibago @Mentee @RealNapster



These days i am listening to Serhat Durmus music alot. Amazing music.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fserhatdurmusofficial%2Fserhat-durmus-yalan-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

R.I.P


----------



## Indos

This song is also quite popular in 2009.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


> R.I.P


One of my indonesia fav musician..the 90s must know hengky supit, andi liani and other..they give us with much quality music compare to alay music right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

mejikuhibiu said:


> One of my indonesia fav musician..the 90s must know hengky supit, andi liani and other..they give us with much quality music compare to alay music right now



Henky Supid is so well known with his high tone voice and the song that I posted here really show his strength, so for people here please dont skip listening to the song until he show his high tone voice in 1/2 of the song. 

One of the reason of why 90's is so great because music industry is quite booming and people need to buy "kaset" (cassette) and then CD to hear their favorite music. Musician and song writer can live well during that time. This condition is not there any more after internet era is coming and Youtube emerges where we can easily listen to music freely without have to give something in return for the musician or the label industry.

Good singer then just become a cover singer and play other people music. This make song writers lost their spirit to make a good song.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Nilgiri @mejikuhibiu 

Indonesian Axl Rose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


> @Nilgiri @mejikuhibiu
> 
> Indonesian Axl Rose


Thanks bro for post this song..one of my favorite song
Fyi.. one of rock n roll founding father is from Indonesia.. the tiellman brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> @Nilgiri @mejikuhibiu
> 
> Indonesian Axl Rose



You a GnR fan buddy? What's your favourite song of them if so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> You a GnR fan buddy? What's your favourite song of them if so?



I like many rock band during of 90's and early 2000's, western and Indonesian ones. Well, many of GnR songs are awesome but if I have to choose one I think I will pick this song 






GnR had concert in Indonesia in 2018 (Jakarta). The concert was very successful and this is the Vlog made by the one who witness the concert if you want to see the situation at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> I like many rock band during of 90's and early 2000's, western and Indonesian ones. Well, many of GnR songs are awesome but if I have to choose one I think I will pick this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GnR had concert in Indonesia in 2018 (Jakarta). The concert was very successful and this is the Vlog made by the one who witness the concert if you want to see the situation at that time.



Great choice.....it was originally by Bob Dylan...but I feel GnR cover of it is one of the best covers ever.

Love GnR too btw, Paradise city (like in ur 2nd vid starting ), sweet child o mine, november rain (great solos by Slash), welcome to the jungle....all signature songs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nilgiri said:


> Great choice.....it was originally by Bob Dylan...but I feel GnR cover of it is one of the best covers ever.
> 
> Love GnR too btw, Paradise city (like in ur 2nd vid starting ), sweet child o mine, november rain (great solos by Slash), welcome to the jungle....all signature songs!


I used to love her and patience is nice song from gnr..but november rain is a masterpiece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

oldies music, though mostly came from 90's and early 2000's era, an era defined Indonesian music is full of vitality, creativity and total exploration. I think, we are just lacking in promotions and efforts to bring our musics for international audiences like what Japanese and Koreans do, but the potential and our musical capability and talents is very great. I hope we can bring the waves out of our Islands

@nufix @Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> oldies music, though mostly came from 90's and early 2000's era, an era defined Indonesian music is full of vitality, creativity and total exploration. I think, we are just lacking in promotions and efforts to bring our musics for international audiences like what Japanese and Koreans do, but the potential and our musical capability and talents is very great. I hope we can bring the waves out of our Islands
> 
> @nufix @Indos



The trend is positive nowadays. Last time I visited Indonesia, I reckoned that young people are starting to enjoy local musics and films and are proud to share that with their foreign friends. I think the reason why 90s entertainments were deemed good is because we as a nation were confident in ourselves. 80s and early 90s were our golden era but Shortly after 98, that confidence were gone and that was represented in the quality of our entertainment since filmmakers didnt want to invest in films. 

Now that is changing again as young people that did not experience the 98 crisis first hand or that were too young to remember the 98 crisis gain adulthood and provide a fresh market for entertainment industry.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> The trend is positive nowadays. Last time I visited Indonesia, I reckoned that young people are starting to enjoy local musics and films and are proud to share that with their foreign friends. I think the reason why 90s entertainments were deemed good is because we as a nation were confident in ourselves. 80s and early 90s were our golden era but Shortly after 98, that confidence were gone and that was represented in the quality of our entertainment since filmmakers didnt want to invest in films.
> 
> Now that is changing again as young people that did not experience the 98 crisis first hand or that were too young to remember the 98 crisis gain adulthood and provide a fresh market for entertainment industry.




the new wave, hope they can get more booster, btw i found Indonesian music industry is actually more fair and open compared to other Asian countries. As long as people got talents and great voice they can survive and thriving in this industry. People rather looking not only for their faces or good looking and the backgrounds of he/she is came from. Although not as open as US of A, but we are not that far from them.


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> the new wave, hope they can get more booster, btw i found Indonesian music industry is actually more fair and open compared to other Asian countries. As long as people got talents and great voice they can survive and thriving in this industry. People rather looking not only for their faces or good looking and the backgrounds of he/she is came from. Although not as open as US of A, but we are not that far from them.



I think it is becoming more and more important to support local entertainment industries by obtaining the musics, films and other art pieces legally. That is the only way this industry can grow.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> I think it is becoming more and more important to support local entertainment industries by obtaining the musics, films and other art pieces legally. That is the only way this industry can grow.



With the advent of new technology i hope our patent and rights law can be improved


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> oldies music, though mostly came from 90's and early 2000's era, an era defined Indonesian music is full of vitality, creativity and total exploration. I think, we are just lacking in promotions and efforts to bring our musics for international audiences like what Japanese and Koreans do, but the potential and our musical capability and talents is very great. I hope we can bring the waves out of our Islands



As I said previously Youtube have made people lazy to buy CD. Today people prefer listening to Youtube than spending some money to buy CD. Our music industry and also in other part of the world are suppressed with the emergence of internet and Youtube. CD stores are closed every where. But we still some good quality musician like Noah, Ahmad Dani, Andra and The back bone. 

Some high quality music made in recent years

3 years Ago






3 Years Ago






Last Year






Last Year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Nike 

Your Avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nice song.. combine with trance and traditional javanesse music

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

English Translation

When the water is more scarce than tears
When the air required purchase
When the flowers is just an old stories Will we finally realize?
When a smile is rarer than anger
when life is nearly worthless when world groans painfully Will we finally realize?
There will come a time when we are only able to moan and regret
Wish prayer can turn back the time Believe me, there's still time remaining Trust me, only we can give life for all desperate hope
When there's not left honesty
When people live heartlessly
When hate feels comfortable Hurting each other seems natural
There will come a time when we are only able to moan and regret
Wish prayer can turn back the time Believe me, there's still time remaining Trust me, only we can give life for all desperate hope
There will come a time when we are only able to moan and regret
Wish prayer can turn back the time
Believe me, there's still time remaining
Trust me, only we can give life for all desperate hope There will come a time when we are only able to moan and regret
Wish prayer can turn back the time Believe me, there's still time remaining Trust me, only we can give life for all desperate hope Will we finally realize?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

One of chrisye masterpiece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Nike

Noah made a new song and posted in his YT channel a month ago, he made it for his fans.


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 concert in Malaysia (Shah Alam Stadium, Selangor 2019)


----------



## Indos

Live


----------



## Indos

Sheila on 7 concert in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 2018


----------



## Indos

Noah Concert, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 2018


----------



## Indos

Jazzy, Indra Lesmana feat his daugther, Eva Cecilia. Indra Lesmana played the piano, not seen in this video


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Another good singer and musician


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 (Andra Ramadhan and Once Mekel)

Dua Sejoli (Acoustic Version-Live)


----------



## Asteric

Old song - Madu dan Racun (Honey and Poison)


Original version





Taiwan version





Malaysia version





Chinese version





English version

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian high school students made a cover on Weird Genius song, Lathy. Weird Genius is a group of Indonesian musicians that produces the song called Lathy that got huge popularity internationally since it combines modern Western music with Indonesian ethnic music (for this case is Javanese ethnic music).


----------



## Indos

Weird Genius becomes fenomenal world wide after Lathy song and has got the group photo in New York Time Square


----------



## Indos

Weird Genius (feat Sara Fajira) make a collaboration with Erwin Gutawa Orchestra

Lathi


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Weird Genius becomes fenomenal world wide after Lathy song and has got the group photo in New York Time Square
> 
> View attachment 686556
> 
> View attachment 686557



The most weirdest among the group is Reza Arap, he is quite a man with "culture" being recall when he is still active in Kaskus and other platform in the past and Made it big with You Tube


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> The most weirdest among the group is Reza Arap, he is quite a man with "culture" being recall when he is still active in Kaskus and other platform in the past and Made it big with You Tube



Yup, Reza Arap or his real name is Reza Octavian (Muhammad Reza Oktavian) is definately the most important member there and he always shows in the center during the video or picture. I also see the group has changed one member as well. Actually the reason of their penetration to international viewers IMO is mostly due to the use of English beside Indonesian ethnic music insertion. I believe the songs made by Noah, Dewa 19, Andra and The Backbone and others can also potentially get world wide recognition/viewers if they make English version of their song.

Well I never become Kaskus member though, dont know whether he is active there. Kaskus nowadays seems death, Quora IMO get more Indonesian members than Kaskus and currently they also have their own Indonesian language version.


----------



## Indos

Allfy Rev Live in Singapore


----------



## Indos

Raisa concert, Live in Singapore


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Maia Estianti (singer and song writer)
















Mau tapi Malu (original version) Gita Gutawa-Live


----------



## mejikuhibiu

One of oldiest Indo Jazx Masterpiece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

mejikuhibiu said:


> One of oldiest Indo Jazx Masterpiece



This one is legend


----------



## mejikuhibiu

There is many Indo musicial abrod..this one daniel sahuleka, tillman brothers,blue diamond, doug mandagi (tempertrap) and much more again




Tillman brothers.. one of Rock n Roll Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

IWA K, Indonesian rapper legend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


> IWA K, Indonesian rapper legend


I dont know there is new version of this song..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

This is an Orkes Music.. look like similar with dangdut but if you can hear it carefully you can find the different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Start at 1.10






Female version


----------



## Indos

The song is about being grateful to live in Indonesia


----------



## Indos

Alfy Ref

Javanese ethnic song is mixed with modern music


----------



## Indos

Motivational song from Alfy Ref. It is in English so you guys can understand the lyrics. His real name is Awwalur Rizqie Al-ffiror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Latest new song created by Alfy Rev, just release in 12 December 2020


----------



## Asteric

Asteric said:


> Old song - Madu dan Racun (Honey and Poison)
> 
> 
> Original version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwan version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English version



Another Taiwan version


----------



## Asteric

Vietnam version


----------



## Indos

Old Indonesian song. I guess it is made in late 1970's or early 1980. The video is a cover made recently.


----------



## Indos

This is another welknown singer from Indonesia. West Sumatran girl (Minang), many West Sumatran become well known musician and singer in Indonesia. I want to compile of them later


----------



## Indos

Several Indonesian singers get scholarship in well known university

*Maudy Ayunda. *

Get bachelor from Standford University, England, for Economics. After graduation she gets another scholarship from similar university for master degree.












*Tasya Kamila*.

Master Degree in Public administration in Columbia University. Scholarship






She is famous since kid LOL 






Her vlog when she still studied there






*Gita Gutawa*

Birmingham University, economics. Scholarship. She is offered scholarship in London School of Economics for Master Degree and I think she has taken it since she doesnt appear in Indonesia music lately






*Vidi Alviano *

Master of Science Innovation Management and Entrepreneurship in England. Scolarship






*Acha Septriasa*

Limkokwing University Of Creativie Techonology, Cyberjaya Malaysia. Scholarship






*Alissa Soebandono*

Master Degree, Sussex University, Brighton. Best Graduate








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh19LdgE73w



*Isyana Sarasvati*

Bachelor in Royal College of Music, England. Scholarship. Cumlaude.








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anMYu17aZT4



------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Source:









Inspiratif, 8 Artis Indonesia yang Dapat Beasiswa Saat Kuliah di Luar Negeri


Sebagai motivasi untuk kamu yang sedang ujian, berikut delapan artis Indonesia yang mendapat beasiswa di universitas bergengsi luar negeri.




wolipop.detik.com


----------



## Indos

Tulus, Live


----------



## Indos

Noah, Cobalah Mengerti (Please, try to understand)

Live (feat Judika)


----------



## Indos

Geisha. The group has new singer. The lyrics is great, only Indonesian and Malaysian can understand. @rambro


----------



## Indos

Kevin Aprilio (pianist, song writer, producer )











Paramore cover






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

His mother is a wellknown singer


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Kevin Aprilio (pianist, song writer, producer )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paramore cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> His mother is a wellknown singer



All songs beside Paramore are made by him. Those are songs he made for a group he creates, Vierratale. His father is a great musician who has orchestra, Addie MS (conductor).


----------



## Indos

Kotak band, Live


----------



## Indos

Bonus:

Andra Ramadhan and his lovely daugther, Aisha

All songs are cover songs






This song below is made by his son, Zavi


----------



## Indos

Sara Fajira and Padi band (Live)


----------



## Indos

*J Rock*

The guitar melody is awesome in near end of the song


----------



## Indos

*Mulan Jameela*

Live performance






Taken from a Mulan Jameela Live Streaming Concert 2020 WONDER WOMEN
Song writer: Ahmad Dhani.
THE LUCKY LAKI : Al Ghazali on Guitar, El Rumi on Drum, Dul Jaelani on Bass


----------



## Indos

Maybe only in Indonesia, women with hijab sing a rock song......


----------



## Indos

Direct Action (The Chils). Drum version. 

Tyo Nugros (Direct Action member) and Gilang Prass


----------



## Indos

Andra and The Backbone, Cliche.

Live performance






@Goenitz @jamahir bro, do you like it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian rock and roll (Live performance)

Ello


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> Andra and The Backbone, Cliche.
> 
> Live performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Goenitz @jamahir bro, do you like it ?



Umm, Rock n Roll... not my type usually. In louder type of music I generally prefer traditional like this one. It is an international collaboration. Israeli, Turkish and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Indos said:


> @Goenitz @jamahir bro, do you like it ?


Good but heavily influenced by west music.... In fact 2-3 songs come to my mind listening this  .... whats Indonesians famous songs like?
anyway your song reminds me of this old Pak song.... very talented guy...




tell me if it is just for inonesian song... then will delete it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asteric

Indonesia old song, click cc for subtitle





Remix viral in tiktok





Brazil version







Other indo song viral in tiktok





In Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Ahmad Band*. Kuldesak.

Drummer view (Practice)


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Titi DJ. Matamu (Your eyes)


----------



## Indos

Naif. Posesif. LIVE.


----------



## Indos

This is among Indonesian best bands

Dewa 19


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Geisha. Sementara Sendiri


----------



## Indos

*Slower version*






*Original*

KLA Project


----------



## Indos

This guy has a great voice






Female version






@jamahir @Goenitz which one do you like bro ? Male or Female version ???

Song name; Akhirnya ku menemukanmu (Finally, I found you)

Another song

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> This guy has a great voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jamahir @Goenitz which one do you like bro ? Male or Female version ???
> 
> Song name; Akhirnya ku menemukanmu (Finally, I found you)



I liked the male version better and the female version reminded me of parts of a Hindi film song which I don't recall ATM.

Another song



Indos said:


>



Skipped through the song. Didn't like it as much as the before two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Indos said:


> which one do you like bro ? Male or Female version ???


My wish list..
1. Reading mind if possible
2. Knowing all the world languages and C++ 

Knowing another language gives you power and a complete different perspective . I like all the songs, but the first one is most.. It resembles like some other song too, but can't remember... or may be i heard that before, when shared by you?

Also i like the "Rama" character.. he is a combo of John wick and some SAW film character.... and the hammer girl is damn pretty..  @jamahir have you seen that

In my master I liked a Brunei girl, but she went to Australia and then we couldn't catch up. She used to share some songs too, I think she might hv shared like this one.. anyway, it was 6 years ago thing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Goenitz said:


> My wish list..
> 1. Reading mind if possible



You would then drenched in thoughts. How will you control the dozens of inputs ?



Goenitz said:


> 2. Knowing all the world languages



That reminded me of this interview of the actress Mila Kunis in The Graham Norton Show.



Goenitz said:


> and C++



Reminds me of the time when I was learning at a computer institute. I basically was the leader in the class. I didn't see the point in C++ and in the exam I used Friend Classes everywhere and the rest of my co-students copied me and the examiners were stupified. 



Goenitz said:


> and the hammer girl was damn pretty..  @jamahir have you seen that



No, so I googled and found her :







She is pretty but she should put on weight. On the internet I see all these beautiful actresses like Amanda Seyfried ( easily among the most beautiful women in the world ) and Anna Kendrick and think that they would be lovelier if they were plumper.



Goenitz said:


> In my master I liked a Brunei girl, but she went to Australia and then we couldn't catch up. She used to share some songs too, I think she might hv shared like this one.. anyway, it was 6 years ago thing...



Did she know you liked her ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

jamahir said:


> You would then drenched in thoughts. How will you control the dozens of inputs ?


Yeah but like can control that which person thoughts, I can hear...


jamahir said:


> That reminded me of this interview of the actress Mila Kunis in The Graham Norton Show


 


jamahir said:


> She is pretty but she should put on weight. On the internet I see all these beautiful actresses like Amanda Seyfried ( easily among the most beautiful women in the world ) and Anna Kendrick and think that they would be lovelier if they were plumper.


I meant more like her character.. it was a solid beauty with the beast character... you cannot predict her killing spree by her looks.

AN your choice of women is very strange.. They look cute and funny but not jaw dropping, like Lana Del Ray, Laura Ramsey, cobie smulders, Rosamund Pike, etc... they all look heavenly 



jamahir said:


> Did she know you liked her ?


yeah.. we like each other.. lasted for one year. Actually she liked me more, but I was studying and had no job so can't do anything. Otherwise, we would be having kids with South and East Asian fusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> I liked the male version better and the female version reminded me of parts of a Hindi film song which I don't recall ATM.
> 
> Another song
> 
> 
> 
> Skipped through the song. Didn't like it as much as the before two.



Yup, the male one has better voice and female usually has less power in their voice. Both songs have beautiful lyrics by the way. And actually I am kind of opposite of you, since I like the third video more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Goenitz said:


> My wish list..
> 1. Reading mind if possible
> 2. Knowing all the world languages and C++
> 
> Knowing another language gives you power and a complete different perspective . I like all the songs, but the first one is most.. It resembles like some other song too, but can't remember... or may be i heard that before, when shared by you?
> 
> Also i like the "Rama" character.. he is a combo of John wick and some SAW film character.... and the hammer girl is damn pretty..  @jamahir have you seen that
> 
> In my master I liked a Brunei girl, but she went to Australia and then we couldn't catch up. She used to share some songs too, I think she might hv shared like this one.. anyway, it was 6 years ago thing...



The lyrics are awesome, yup both about love and women 

Yup. I also like the raid, particularly the sequel one since the first is just fight fight and fight .....

I like this character though






Rama (Uko Uwais) real wife is also damn pretty before she end up fat after getting pregnant






She is a singer and her brother is a good guitarist, becoming a member of Andra and The backbone, her brother is the one with long hair

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## jamahir

Goenitz said:


> Yeah but like can control that which person thoughts, I can hear...



Ah.



Goenitz said:


> AN your choice of women is very strange.. They look cute and funny but not jaw dropping



As I said, Amanda is one of the most beautiful women in the world.

And yes, she and Anna are funny too, in the proper sense. You should watch their interviews.



Goenitz said:


> like Lana Del Ray, Laura Ramsey, cobie smulders, Rosamund Pike, etc... they all look heavenly



Lana is pretty, I agree. And Rosamund too. She has personality. I have watched her in one of the Johnny English films.



Goenitz said:


> yeah.. we like each other.. lasted for one year. Actually she liked me more, but I was studying and had no job so can't do anything. Otherwise, we would be having kids with South and East Asian fusion.



Ah.

And such fusions do result in good-looking children. For example the Malaysian space traveler Muszaphar Shukor whose parentage is Malaysian-Arab :






@Indos, you agree ?

And Indos, you had once posted a clip from a serial that had Nike Ardilla ? Can you post that again ?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Goenitz

jamahir said:


> And such fusions do result in good-looking children. For example the Malaysian space traveler Muszaphar Shukor whose parentage is Malaysian-Arab :


yup he is.. that hammer girl is french and Indo fusion...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> I like this character though



@Goenitz, you and me were talking about Anna Kendrick and Indos posted a film which has Anna ! What coincidence !

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> @Indos, you agree ?
> 
> And Indos, you had once posted a clip from a serial that had Nike Ardilla ? Can you post that again ?



That guy look Malay 100 %

This is a fusion of native Indonesian + Arab Indonesian

Fachri Albar with her wife






Close Up







His dad is Arab Indonesian, Ahmad Albar






His mom is native Indonesian, Rini S Bono

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> And Indos, you had once posted a clip from a serial that had Nike Ardilla ? Can you post that again ?



Here is Nicke Ardilla, what is the matter with her ? Do you also like her ? She has a good voice as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> Here is Nicke Ardilla, what is the matter with her ? Do you also like her ? She has a good voice as well



Yes, that was the clip you posted earlier. She is quite pretty and has a good voice as well.

Does "Makasih" mean Thank you ?

And what does "Sinetron" mean ?


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> Yes, that was the clip you posted earlier. She is quite pretty and has a good voice as well.
> 
> Does "Makasih" mean Thank you ?
> 
> And what does "Sinetron" mean ?



Yup, sort of terimakasih

Sinetron means opera soap.

Nicke Ardilla is more like lady rocker but the song is quite mellow

I think it is recorded just before her tragic dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> That guy look Malay 100 %
> 
> This is a fusion of native Indonesian + Arab Indonesian
> 
> Fachri Albar with her wife
> 
> View attachment 722553
> 
> 
> Close Up
> 
> View attachment 722557
> 
> 
> 
> His dad is Arab Indonesian, Ahmad Albar
> 
> View attachment 722555
> 
> 
> His mom is native Indonesian, Rini S Bono
> 
> View attachment 722556



@Abu Dhabi bro check it out, a mix of native Indonesian and Arab Indonesian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Indos said:


> @Abu Dhabi bro check it out, a mix of native Indonesian and Arab Indonesian.



in many GCC countries , but especially prevalent in Saudi Arabia, you will find huge number of Arabs that clearly have an Asian mix in them , 99% from Indonesia but they migrated back and settled in the gulf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Abu Dhabi said:


> in many GCC countries , but especially prevalent in Saudi Arabia, you will find huge number of Arabs that clearly have an Asian mix in them , 99% from Indonesia but they migrated back and settled in the gulf



Sounds true, since I have families in Saudi as well, already become Saudi citizens. Here my cousin in Saudi, she is Saudi national, born in Saudi, but still 100 % Indonesian since her father (my uncle) marry another Indonesian ethnic. I get quite many Saudi relative actually, I also have seen a mix of Palestinian and Malay offspring which was part of my greater family in Saudi, mostly very beautiful, one of the woman I would say much prettier than Holliwod actress.

This is my family as Saudi national, she is still 100 % Indonesian by blood, the girl,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

This is a slow song @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

RIFF Band


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> This is a slow song @jamahir



Good singing and music. Nice visuals too.

At 2:07 mins the sun seen through the glass reminds me of a scene from the 1982 film Blade Runner which has the hero sitting in the office of the owner of the Tyrell Corporation and whose window has the capability of the light streaming through it to turn low electrically, at the push of button.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> Good singing and music. Nice visuals too.
> 
> At 2:07 mins the sun seen through the glass reminds me of a scene from the 1982 film Blade Runner which has the hero sitting in the office of the owner of the Tyrell Corporation and whose window has the capability of the light streaming through it to turn low electrically, at the push of button.



The video was made during lock down measure due to pandemic, so they make the video in each person house and then those video were then joined to make the story.

Live

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Ello, singer and song writer


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> The video was made during lock down measure due to pandemic, so they make the video in each person house and then those video were then joined to make the story.



Nice !



Indos said:


> Live



The guitar reminds me of the Hindi film song 'Subah subah'. Nice music but somewhat silly visuals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mulan Jameela


----------



## Indos

Rif feat Kikan (Raja)


----------



## Indos

Andra and The Backbone


----------



## Indos

Wizzy


----------



## Indos

Another jazzy song, Tompi and Indra Lesmana


----------



## Indos

New song from Tipe-X


----------



## Indos

Raisa


----------



## Indos

Another one, Raisa Andriana. This song has been posted in first page, but this one is Live performance. We can see her voice and musicality is really amazing.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

DEWA 19 LIVE Concert in Japan (old video)


----------



## Indos

Java Jive

Kau Yang Terindah (You are the most beautiful) Live






Nadila 

Salahkan aku (Just blame me) Live


----------



## Indos

Andra and The backbone


----------



## Indos

Some Indonesian good drummers

Tyo Nugros






Aksan Sjuman






For female drummer, Titi Rajo Bintang


----------



## Indos

Sheila on7 concert in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 2018


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19, Mistikus Cinta


----------



## Indos

The singer (Sara Fajira) is an Indonesian but the song made by Westerner, she is Indonesian citizen living in Indonesia. She get famous after become a singer of the song made by Weird Genius (Indonesian trio song writers).


----------



## Indos

Noah, LIVE

Menemaniku (accompanying me)


----------



## Indos

Bragi, LIVE at home


----------



## Indos

Pamungkas, song writer/singer

He always use English in his song and quite popular, this song for instant get 76 million viewers


----------



## Indos

Maia Estianti (song writer/singer)

Duo Maia






Ratu


----------



## Indos

Pamungkas feat Cantika, To The Bone, LIVE


----------



## Indos

Noah, Live Concert in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Opening


----------



## Indos

Netral singing Garuda di dadaku (Garuda in my heart). It is a nationalistic song

LIve performance


----------



## Indos

Kikan, Benderaku (my flag), another nationalistic song


----------



## Indos

Several Indonesian pop singers

Live performance


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 practice before concert in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. The brain of this group is Ahmad Dani, the guy with no hair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

I am a big fan of Indonesian music since 1992 when I was studying in Singapore. later I came in touch with Moluccans in the Netherlands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*RIF Band*

Live






This song is much slower


----------



## Indos

Live Event

During 100 years of General Soedirman anniversary celebration. Soedirman is the first Indonesian military General. He was previously a teacher in Muhammadiyah school and also Muhammadiyah Activist. 

Muhammadiyah is the oldest Islamic organization (older than Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt) in Indonesia and has second biggest follower after NU (Nahdatul Ulama)

Noah Band, Separuh Aku


----------



## Indos

Sad song, talking about a man that give up loving a woman he used to love because the women cannot convince him whether the woman really love him back

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

The song is Western song, but this is unique since all of them are one family. Father : Ahmad Dani (Keyboard) Mother : Maia Estianti (DJ/backing vocal).

Their sons :

1. Ahmad Al Ghazali (vocal and guitar)
2. Abdul Qadir Jaelani (guitar)
3. Ahmad El Jalaludin Rumi (drum)


----------



## Indos

Indonesia X Factor second winner (Novita Dewi) and Australia X Factor Winner (Samanta Jade). Which one is better ?

Live performance


----------



## Indos

*Noah*

Menemaniku (accompanying me)

Live


----------



## Indos

*Noah*

Wanitaku (My woman)

Live


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Another one, Raisa Andriana. This song has been posted in first page, but this one is Live performance. We can see her voice and musicality is really amazing.



Raisa Andriana, 10 years ago singing Western song, Live


----------



## Indos

Weird Genius

Sweet Car


----------



## Indos

Original






Cover


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Noah*
> 
> Wanitaku (My woman)
> 
> Live



Female version, but some how she still uses original lyrics wanitaku (my woman) not lakiku (my man)


----------



## Indos

OK Lets Rock again

Dewa 19, Live Performance

Siti Nurbaya


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Idol Winner 2021. This is singing competition for new singer.


----------



## Indos

Keroncong music (one of Indonesian indigenous music rhythm)

The singers are family, Sundari Soekotjo (mother) and Intan Soekotjo (daughter)


----------



## Indos

Marcel Siahaan, despite Marcel look like Western name, he is actually a Muslim. More focus on romantic song and this is why I guess his fans is women, so women PDF member may like him as well

Live performance


----------



## Indos

I will put another Dangdut song again which has distinctive melody and vocal technique. It is clear that all Dangdut singers can sing pop and even rock music very good but it will be so rare seeing Indonesian pop and rock singer sing Dangdut song in same level like original Dangdut singer. Practically I have seen none. 

Live Performance, Silvi singing Dangdut song


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> I will put another Dangdut song again which has distinctive melody and vocal technique. It is clear that all Dangdut singers can sing pop and even rock music very good but it will be so rare seeing Indonesian pop and rock singer sing Dangdut song in same level like original Dangdut singer. Practically I have seen none.
> 
> Live Performance, Silvi singing Dangdut song



This I bring example the different between Danang (Dangdut singer)-a guy in the left with yellow skirt and blue coat vs Rimar (female pop singer) and Pasha (male pop singer)

This is dangdut song but not the one required high technique like the one sung by Selvi in previous post

Live performance


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 feat Muhammad Virza (vocal)


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 Live performance in Surabaya, East Java


----------



## Indos

Ahmad Dhani, the owner and brain of Dewa 19






LOL He can be hired by CCP to educate Chinese how to have large family


----------



## Indos

Pandemic make Indonesian musician and singer cannot make any concert until now. I believe they cannot do it for the next 2 years.

Raisa Andriana for example has to cancel her big concert in GBK stadium, Jakarta in June 2020 (this is where Asian Games 2018 opening and closing happened).







Gelora Bung Karno (GBK) stadium






But many musicians can still get job through TV and Youtube

She has Youtube concerts last year where she sings many of her songs


----------



## Indos

Various singers

Kemesraan (Intimacy)- with English lyrics translation






Pass Band feat Tere, Kesepian (lonelyness)


----------



## Indos

Another Dangdut style music, you can see the vocal technic is different than pop music @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> Another Dangdut style music, you can see the vocal technic is different than pop music @jamahir



Thanks for tagging. My headphones are not working ATM and I will be able to get them repaired in a few days or purchase a new set then. I have bookmarked your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Gigi band

Rumah Kita (Our Home), Terbang (Fly)

Asian Games 2018 Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Afghan

If I dont have your love


----------



## Indos

Noah band and Iwan Fals

Yang terlupakan (the forgotten). You can see the English version of the lyrics if you turn on the English substitle






Most probably the song is about Iwan Fals oldest son who died before he can pass 17 years old.

Galang Rambu Anarki


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> Another Dangdut style music, you can see the vocal technic is different than pop music @jamahir



Nice one. Flows nicely. Yes, it is much different from pop. And she is pretty.

@Goenitz @KedarT @vishwambhar @Naofumi @Bilal9 @DalalErMaNodi

And listen to her singing 'Meri aashiqui ab tum hi ho' from the Hindi film Aashiqui 2. Sings nicely and much like a desi ( Indos, "desi" means someone or something from the Indian Subcontinent which normally includes Pakistan and Bangladesh ). And nice music accompaniment as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

jamahir said:


> Nice one. Flows nicely. Yes, it is much different from pop. And she is pretty.
> 
> @Goenitz @KedarT @vishwambhar @Naofumi @Bilal9 @DalalErMaNodi
> 
> And listen to her singing 'Meri aashiqui ab tum hi ho' from the Hindi film Aashiqui 2. Sings nicely and much like a desi ( Indos, "desi" means someone or something from the Indian Subcontinent which normally includes Pakistan and Bangladesh ). And nice music accompaniment as well.



That is one awesome Indonesian song.... I felt as if I'm listening some Ghazal.... It's that awesome..... 

Aashiqui 2 song also she is singing so nice as if she is from India.... Great...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KedarT

jamahir said:


> Nice one. Flows nicely. Yes, it is much different from pop. And she is pretty.
> 
> @Goenitz @KedarT @vishwambhar @Naofumi @Bilal9 @DalalErMaNodi
> 
> And listen to her singing 'Meri aashiqui ab tum hi ho' from the Hindi film Aashiqui 2. Sings nicely and much like a desi ( Indos, "desi" means someone or something from the Indian Subcontinent which normally includes Pakistan and Bangladesh ). And nice music accompaniment as well.


She sung the Aashiqui song really well. It also looks like the Aashiqui movies are quite famous there. @Indos Did you watch that movie? I personally haven't watched it as I found it boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

KedarT said:


> She sung the Aashiqui song really well. It also looks like the Aashiqui movies are quite famous there. @Indos Did you watch that movie? I personally haven't watched it as I found it boring.



Well, IMO her ability is not really coming out singing that Indian song. I dont know the song and the movie but some Dangdut singers do have ability to sing Indian songs. Indonesian preference now is Holliwood, Indonesian, and Korean movie (for female), but some segment in our society do like Indian movie. There is Indian serial Mahabrata that I see being aired in one of Indonesian TV last year, but I mostly watch Indonesian News TV like CNN Indonesia, Metro TV, and TV One and also International channels.

This Indonesian dangdut singer, Ayu Tingting (Her real name is Ayu Rosmalina), also like to song Indian song






*Some Indonesian good gitaris, particularly in rock and roll segment*

Live guitars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Another slow guitar performance, Live

Panah Takdirku (Arrow of Destiny)






Original from Andra and The backbone


----------



## Indos

Another great Indonesian guitarist

Tohpati play Damai Bersamamu (Peace with you)






Tohpati and Erros (playing Baby Crunch). Erros ( Sheila and 7 band guitarist) writes the song


----------



## KedarT

Indos said:


> This Indonesian dangdut singer, Ayu Tingting (Her real name is Ayu Rosmalina), also like to song Indian song
> 
> 
> *Some Indonesian good gitaris, particularly in rock and roll segment*


This one I'll admit that she gave her best but it didn't match too much with the original one. But that's mostly because the background musicians couldn't give the correct background music to her voice.


Indos said:


> *Some Indonesian good gitaris, particularly in rock and roll segment*
> 
> Live guitars


Amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is a bit rap 

Fade 2 Black

She who survives, telling a story about a working mom (single parent) who get fired and then open her own business via online. Just released few days ago.

You can activate English substitle


----------



## Indos

*Dewa 19 Live Concert, Tokyo, Japan 2003*


----------



## Indos

This is a Keroncong style melody and vocal (Indigenous Indonesian music)

Seruti Respati Live performance






Come back to mainstream music

Sheila on 7 Live performance ( Lapang dada/ broadminded)


----------



## Indos

Gigi Band Live Performance

There are 4 songs in this video






Damainya Cinta


----------



## Indos

Continue....

Gigi Band

Angan (They use 2 drummers in this song and in the end there will be drummer performance (Recommended) ).


----------



## Indos

Pop band

Naif






Live performance is also good


----------



## Indos

Weird Genius

This Indonesian musicians (trio) that use English and try to penetrate world market, not only Indonesia


----------



## Indos

*Dewa 19 *

Separuh Nafas/ Half Breath (Recording)






Compare Live performance

Separuh Nafas (and other songs) Live Performance in Tokyo, Japan 2003 (Concert)


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19

Sayap sayap patah (broken wings). The lyrics is a motivational one.


----------



## Indos

Slow one

Shifa Shahla


----------



## Indos

Weird Genius and Yellow Claw (Western Group) feat Reikko (Japanese)


----------



## Indos

Allfy Rev ( Awwalur Rizqi Al-firori ). This is also sung in English

The woman in the video is his wife. Nice integrating Indonesian traditional music.


----------



## Indos

Isyana Sarasvati. 

The song get 105 million viewers. The song writer is herself.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Edane


----------



## Indos

Marcellio 

Composed by : Marcello Tahitoe & Timotius Firman Chairudin


----------



## Indos

Arman Maulana (Gigi band vocalist) , Terbang (fly)

Live in February 2020


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 with various singers, between songs there are some behind the scene work


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 feat Muhamad Virzha

Pupus ( disappear), talking about a man who realizes the one he loves choses some body else


----------



## Indos

Andra Ramadhan 

Surrender






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cover by Andre Akbar


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Dewa 19 feat Muhamad Virzha
> 
> Pupus ( disappear), talking about a man who realizes the one he loves choses some body else



Compare the original singer

Dewa 19 Live concert, Tokyo, Japan 2003


----------



## Indos

Raisa Andriana and Isyana Sarasvati

Anganku dan anganmu


----------



## Indos

Andra and The Backbone, 

Live






Audi and Nindy, just for information Audi is sister of Andra and The backbone gitarist. She is also the wife of Iko Uwais ( The Raid )


----------



## Indos

Duo Maia (Maia Estianty is the brain and owner of the group/ backing vocal)


----------



## Indos

Full Concert, Andra and The Backbone, Surabaya, East Java, Indonesia 2018


----------



## Indos

Once Mekel

Generasi (LIVE)


----------



## Indos

Ello


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani, sing with Once Mekel

Live


----------



## Indos

Padi Band


----------



## Indos

Raisa Andriana sings " Hero ", which version do you like ? Mariah Carey or Raisa ?

Live


----------



## Indos

Gigi band

My Facebook (Live)


----------



## Indos

Maudy Ayunda

Kejar Mimpi ( Catch your dream )


----------



## Indos

None best US pop singer can sing this song, only Indonesian dangdut singer can sing this song, not even Mariah Carey or other Diva....

Terlena sung by several singers (using several style)


----------



## Indos

Not my favorite, but the song gets around 83 million viewers, quite popular song in Indonesia

Maudy Ayunda






This one gets 130 million viewers, a bit jazzy. Another type of music that Indonesian like.

HIVI


----------



## Indos

Old song, written by the men in the video, Indra Lesmana. The singer is his wife.


----------



## Indos

Alfy Rev ( Awwalur Rizki Al-Firori), a young and talented Indonesian musician make Official Trailer of his new song to celebrate Indonesia Independent day (17 August). Get already 104.000 viewers for just the trailer video released several days ago ( 10 August)







Just for reference, he published this song about Indonesia last year






And this is released in 17 August 2019


----------



## Indos

Indonesian female singer, Raisa Andriana, become the main singer in latest Disney movie, Raya and The Last Dragon. Other singer (rappers) comes from other SEA countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Alfy Rev ( Awwalur Rizki Al-Firori), just released a new video, this is a combination of Indonesian traditional songs. The song is intended to celebrate Indonesia independence day, 17 August which is Today.


----------



## Indos

Alfy Rev

The singer is his own wife, not a professional singer, but he uses computer to make it sounds unique


----------



## Indos

Rio Febrian, this song he made for his little son


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Another music videos made by Indonesian famous Youtuber and also a musician to celebrate Independence day, 17 August


----------



## Indos

Indonesian musician, Eka Gustiwana, makes music from sound in Badminton game, particularly to celebrate the gold taken by women double in Tokyo Olympic 2021.


----------



## Indos

Slow music, about some one who are thinking to end her love relationship because the men doesnt propose her yet. Getting around 30 million viewers. When we see the comment section is full of Indonesian women 

Raisa Andriana


----------



## Indos

Another romantic song from Raisa Andriana, talking about a women who missed a guy, the one that she has previously rejected (or the one who leave her for some reason) to come back. In this song her vocal quality is more explored and used. 

Kembali ( come back )







Raisa - Come Back🎶

Can I see your heart
and let go of your ego
you are as hard as a rock as soft as a hug
make me miss
miss knowing you
As high as the walls of your heart
and the heat of my jealousy
can skip if you have to test
let me survive
tired I set aside

Come back... break it down
I came looking and I won't stop
Come back... break it down

There's a story behind your eyes
what i don't understand ooo
I'm sinking deep in your world
and i find miss
miss knowing you
Come back... break it down
I came looking and I won't stop
Come back... break it down
Do you remember our old days
beautiful not too far in the memory
our good times
it's not too late
Come back... break it down
I came looking and I won't stop

Come back... break it down

Do you remember our good times?
not too far in memory
our good times
it's not too late
Do you remember our good times?
it's not too late


----------



## Indos

Something different.....


----------



## Indos

Dont get mislead by above video, some women do like trash metal, but majority of Indonesian women wear hijab and do conservative life


----------



## Indos

Another one, Raisa Andriana, and this is English written song and a Live performance. 

Love you longer


----------



## Indos

They make English songs

Stereowall


----------



## Indos

Another of their English song

Stereowall


----------



## Indos

Jakarta Today


----------



## Indos

For Revenge


----------



## Indos

Raisa Andriana Live Session

Kedua Kali ( Second Chance )


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Indonesian female singer, Raisa Andriana, become the main singer in latest Disney movie, Raya and The Last Dragon. Other singer (rappers) comes from other SEA countries.



This Indonesian girl, Niki Zefanya, she is quite famous in US @dbc


----------



## Indos

Niki Zefanya is treated like Ariana Grande by American. She is not Indonesian American, but real Indonesian citizen who is brought by American music agency to penetrate American market. Actually I dont like her dress as she looks like following The West bluntly, nevertheless it shows Indonesian singers whether man or woman can be star as well in USA. By seeing her name, she looks like Christian though

------------------------------------------------

*Nicole Zefanya* (born 24 January 1999), known professionally as *NIKI*, is an Indonesian singer, songwriter and record producer. She is currently based in the United States and signed with the record label 88rising.









Niki (singer) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





------------------------------------------------

Niki Zefanya, live in Pasadena, Los Angeles






---------------------------------------------------

I like to see Raisa Andriana to be star in world stage as she is much polite and can represent Indonesian culture and Muslim women ( although not wearing hijab, at least the dress is modest). Only fools who follow Western culture bluntly.

Raisa Andriana Live


----------



## Indos

Nationalist song, using traditional instrument ( look like Dayak )

Syarla Martiza


----------



## Indos

For Revenge

Jentaka


----------



## Indos

Indonesian musician is independent from record label company as we have Youtube platform now. They just made their own YT channel, release the music and songs there, even they will pump more money by capturing their every day live into their own YT channel.

These are a collaboration of 2 musicians, I just use one YT channel of the female singer (Bunga Citra Lestari/BCL) and it has almost reached 94 million viewers, not to mention other musician in this video (Ariel Noah) also release the same video in his YT channel.


----------



## Indos

Iwan Fals, Indonesian legend musician

His latest song


----------



## Indos

Nice, Andra Ramadhan daughter sing Tailor Swift song. Andra Ramadhan is Andra and The Backbone and Dewa 19 band main personnel


----------



## Indos

Padi Band. 

The newest song from this band. This is a motivation song, created to bring spirit amid difficult situation during Pandemic period


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 feat Muhammad Virza

Live performance


----------



## Indos

Jazzy song

Erwin Gutawa and Yura Yunita


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 feat Ello






Sara Fajira and Evan

Closer


----------



## Indos

New song from Lyodra

Just released a Week ago and already got 9 million viewers, sad song actually and you can understand it by watching the video


----------



## Indos

*Intermezo*

This is what is like being famous in Indonesia........

Sheila On7 Vocalist, Duta, was getting vaccinated a week ago and so many female health workers are so happy getting around him despite he has already married


----------



## Indos

Isyana Sarasvati

Mimpi (Dream)


----------



## Indos

This is good band

2017






The vocalist (Shella Ikhfa) in 2019 has worn Hijab


----------



## Indos

Slow pop

Marcell


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Noah Band during preparation before performing in Papua


----------



## Indos

If any of you like jazzy song, so this is one of the best Jazz musician in Indonesia, Chandra Darusman. His brother, Marzuki Darusman, is a chairman of UN fact finding mission for Rohingya.

Some of his recent songs, in collaboration with other singers


----------



## Indos

This is English written song.

The singer drink Alcolhol, he must be Christian Indonesian, so dont ever said Muslim Indonesian is liberal. He comes from North Sumatra province where about 40 % are Christian. I just like to hear the song. The model is Muslim though, mix blood Indonesian/German, Tjatjana Saphira.


----------



## Indos

Alffy Ref ( Awwalur Rizqi Al-firori )


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Another romantic song from Raisa Andriana, talking about a women who missed a guy, the one that she has previously rejected (or the one who leave her for some reason) to come back. In this song her vocal quality is more explored and used.
> 
> Kembali ( come back )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisa - Come Back🎶
> 
> Can I see your heart
> and let go of your ego
> you are as hard as a rock as soft as a hug
> make me miss
> miss knowing you
> As high as the walls of your heart
> and the heat of my jealousy
> can skip if you have to test
> let me survive
> tired I set aside
> 
> Come back... break it down
> I came looking and I won't stop
> Come back... break it down
> 
> There's a story behind your eyes
> what i don't understand ooo
> I'm sinking deep in your world
> and i find miss
> miss knowing you
> Come back... break it down
> I came looking and I won't stop
> Come back... break it down
> Do you remember our old days
> beautiful not too far in the memory
> our good times
> it's not too late
> Come back... break it down
> I came looking and I won't stop
> 
> Come back... break it down
> 
> Do you remember our good times?
> not too far in memory
> our good times
> it's not too late
> Do you remember our good times?
> it's not too late



This is Live version

The song is really romantic....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Raisa Andriana new song in English, together with Korean American singer, Sam Kim


----------



## Indos

Alffy Ref ( Awwalur Rizqi Al-firori )


----------



## Indos

@Goenitz 

Bro, as You Yesterday shows me a Malaysian singer singing Malay kind of music, I would rather choose this Indonesian song with typical Malay rithym as well, as Malay is also part of our culture, particularly in Riau Province and Riau islands.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Motivating song

You can use English substitle


----------



## Indos

Yura Yunita

It is quite unique, combining Jazzy style music with traditional Sundanese (West Java people) music. Orang Sunda (Sundanese) is one of ethnics in Indonesia, living in West Java.

Language used is Sundanese.

Title : Bandung ( West Java capital city)


----------



## Indos

Typical Minang song. Minang is people living in West Sumatra. Some time is also called as orang Padang (People from Padang, Padang is capital city of West Sumatra)

Language: Minang/Padang language


----------



## Indos

*Intermezo*

Raisa Andriana, speaks English during interview with Korean American singer. She is born in Jakarta, Indonesia, whose parent are both native Indonesian (Sundanese), and her education is all conducted inside Indonesia. She lives in Indonesia almost all the time until now.


----------



## Indos

OST of new Indonesian movie, Losmen Bu Broto (Mrs Broto Inn)

Maudy Ayunda


----------



## Indos

Mawar De Jongh, Dewi Lestari, Adhikara Fardi

Rumah Baru (New House)


----------



## Indos

Different singer, similar song

The song is written by Chrisye, Andai Aku Bisa ( If I could) 

Tami Aulia 






Shiffa Syahla


----------



## Indos

D'masiv and Fariz Rustam Munaf


----------



## Indos

Slow music, for every body who like slow kind of music, maybe will like the song.


----------



## Indos

Andra Ramadhan son made good song






This is his son who made the song, playing a western song with his younger sister. Indonesian musicians are now quite independent from record label company, they can make huge money from Youtube platform.


----------



## Indos

I want to show some Indonesian rap music, the lyric is quite motivating, asking us to start realizing our dream, making step, and dont be afraid


----------



## Indos

Religious song











*Peaceful With You*
I am daydreaming under the sun
In the middle of this almighty world
Enjoying the beauty of your love
I feel peaceful in my heart

Your words are like flowing water
Wetting the scorching heat in my heart
Lighting every one of my paths
I feel peaceful in my heart
Don't let this peace go (from me)

Don't let everything pass me by
Only to you, God
My shelter
From all the falsehoods of the world

When I am far from you
I will travel every path
So I can always be near you
Let me feel the softness of your love/ Don't let this peace go (from me)
Don't let everything pass me by
Only to you, God, my shelter
From all the falseness of the world
When I am far from you
I will travel every path
Only to you, God, my shelter
From all the falsehoods of the world
From all the falsehoods of the world
From all the falsehoods
Falsehoods of the world


----------



## Indos

I will show Indonesian male pop singer new comer. He is specializing in soft pop song talking about love. His name is Arsy which is in Islam means the place where God is residing. IMO this name has more weigh than the name Muhammad. The name Arsy is not only for men, women also has this name.


Arsy Widianto


----------



## Indos

Before You (written and composed by Dee Lestari)


----------



## _NOBODY_

@Indos Can you tell me about some good Indonesian rock songs?


----------



## Indos

_NOBODY_ said:


> @Indos Can you tell me about some good Indonesian rock songs?



This I will post my recommendation

Andra and The Backbone (all their songs are good)

Klise (Live version)











Dewa 19 ( most of their songs are also good)






For Revenge











--------------------------

This band always make Rock version of many Indonesian songs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _NOBODY_

@Indos Your rock music is great, I wasn't expecting Indonesia to have a decent rock scene. There are hardly any Pakistani rock bands despite the fact that international rock bands like Linkin Park and Metalica are huge in Pakistan. This is some of Pakistan's rock music:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

_NOBODY_ said:


> @Indos Your rock music is great, I wasn't expecting Indonesia to have a decent rock scene. There are hardly any Pakistani rock bands despite the fact that international rock bands like Linkin Park and Metalica are huge in Pakistan. This is some of Pakistan's rock music:



Nice, enjoy their music, they also mix the music with South Asian style music

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Blinken playlist includes Indonesian songs









Secretary's Travels (Dec 9-17, 2021): UK, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand


Secretary's Travels (Dec 9-17, 2021): UK, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand · Playlist · 16 songs · 734 likes




open.spotify.com




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469393016989396993


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19

Kangen ( Missing you )


----------



## Indos

Song about son and his mother

Mikha Angelo ( Middle Ground )


----------



## Indos

Mika Angelo ( Shot )

This song most probably talked about his mother that has passed away and how he is difficult to cope with that fact.


----------



## jamahir

@Indos, which is the song you had posted with a woman singing probably a religious song mostly by the seaside ?


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> @Indos, which is the song you had posted with a woman singing probably a religious song mostly by the seaside ?



As I remember this is the only song where the singers are woman and the scene is in seaside. It is not religious song.


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> As I remember this is the only song where the singers are woman and the scene is in seaside. It is not religious song.



No, the woman ( only one woman ) was hijabed. She was saying Allah so I presumed that the song was religious. Maybe it was not.


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> No, the woman ( only one woman ) was hijabed. She was saying Allah so I presumed that the song was religious. Maybe it was not.



Is this one ? I dont remember


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> Is this one ? I dont remember



Thanks for the search but no.  Maybe it was from Aceh. The singer seems to be a well-known one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This guy is quite good in making song and has already had its own style of music. He is one of few Indonesians who frequently make songs in English.


----------



## Indos

1.8 million viewers just after 20 hours being uploaded


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> 1.8 million viewers just after 20 hours being uploaded



Noah band make newer version and they can make money for that. The band previous name is Peterpan.

This is previous song made in 2012 and this is the real singer on the video


----------



## Indos

Rendy Pandugo sings many of his songs in this video






Raisa Andriana appear in South Korean TV


----------



## Indos

Andra and The Backbone (Live)

Separuh nafasku (half my breath)


----------



## Indos

Tulus and Erwin Gutawa Orchestra (52 million viewers)


----------



## Indos

Mikha Angelo (Shot)-English written song. This is the song he made for his mother who has passed away

Live performance


----------



## tower9

@Indos 

Hey bro, I recently came across this mix of 70s Indonesian psychedelic funk. I'm diggin it man. Didn't know Indonesia was bumping some seriously good music back in the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

tower9 said:


> @Indos
> 
> Hey bro, I recently came across this mix of 70s Indonesian psychedelic funk. I'm diggin it man. Didn't know Indonesia was bumping some seriously good music back in the day.



Thanks for the collection of that old songs, definately will enrich this thread and show many types of Indonesian songs

This is legendary song made in 1970's, this is the cover song made this year






Original one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Indos said:


> Thanks for the collection of that old songs, definately will enrich this thread and show many types of Indonesian songs
> 
> This is legendary song made in 1970's, this is the cover song made this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original one



Thanks, I like the second and older version better. I just like that old sound.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

LIVE NET TV


----------



## peagle

Indos said:


> LIVE NET TV



Do you have classical Indonesian music, traditional rather then modern, classical rather then purely folk music.


----------



## Indos

peagle said:


> Do you have classical Indonesian music, traditional rather then modern, classical rather then purely folk music.



Indonesian music is quite vary, the ones I like to bring here are more like modern music like pop and rock, @Goenitz said it is very similar like Western music, something that is easily understood as the songs writers like to hear Western music, so there is strong influence from there.

Indonesian local music has variation, depending on the region, Javanese for instant has keroncong, Sundanese has their own style, and also like my own ethnic, Minang, and there is Malay style as well as some of Indonesian regions are part of Malay ethic as well like Riau and others.

This is another classical Indonesian song






Keroncong (Javanese), language Indonesian






Sundanese style music, language Sunda






Minang style music, language Minang

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian song is in transition into a modern music in early 1990's, this song written in 1993 doesnt have much different with current modern pop song

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goenitz

Indos said:


> Indonesian song is in transition into a modern music in early 1990's, this song written in 1993 doesnt have much different with current modern pop song


This really sounds like US song... 
the previous songs seem to have some S.Asia effects. I mean the the singing style. However, the instruments are piano and guitar mainly. Any good indo folk song?


----------



## peagle

Indos said:


> Indonesian music is quite vary, the ones I like to bring here are more like modern music like pop and rock, @Goenitz said it is very similar like Western music, something that is easily understood as the songs writers like to hear Western music, so there is strong influence from there.
> 
> Indonesian local music has variation, depending on the region, Javanese for instant has keroncong, Sundanese has their own style, and also like my own ethnic, Minang, and there is Malay style as well as some of Indonesian regions are part of Malay ethic as well like Riau and others.
> 
> This is another classical Indonesian song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keroncong (Javanese), language Indonesian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundanese style music, language Sunda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minang style music, language Minang



So Indonesia does not have specific musical traditions like Ghazals or Qawwali?

In this thread is the first time I've heard any Indonesian music, I must say I'm pleasantly surprised. I also sense Chinese influence in the traditional music videos you sent, or am I wrong?


----------



## Indos

Goenitz said:


> This really sounds like US song...
> the previous songs seem to have some S.Asia effects. I mean the the singing style. However, the instruments are piano and guitar mainly. Any good indo folk song?



How about this Javanese song

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Indos

peagle said:


> So Indonesia does not have specific musical traditions like Ghazals or Qawwali?
> 
> In this thread is the first time I've heard any Indonesian music, I must say I'm pleasantly surprised. I also sense Chinese influence in the traditional music videos you sent, or am I wrong?



Well I am not a music expert, and I only hear newer Indonesian song

If you want to see older Indonesian song, this I think can represent it, but the musician try to mix it with modern music

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Arman Maulana talks about his successful marriage in this song

Sampai Akhir Zaman (Until end of days)






In real life, he is with his wife and daughter


----------



## Indos

This kid started getting popular as he not only singing but also make his own songs


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Here is the thread for Indonesian Music and Musician. I will introduce Andra and The Backbone first.



A good cover I found






Gita Gutawa version


----------



## Indos

Raisa (Live)

Nyawa dan Harapan (Soul and Hope). She is the one who made the song together with the guitarist






Recording


----------



## Indos

Stephani Putri






She is the daughter of Indonesian well known singer, Titi DJ and American father 

Titi DJ, her mother


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Stephani Putri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is the daughter of Indonesian well known singer, Titi DJ and American father
> 
> Titi DJ, her mother



She is the only kid of Titi DJ that has potency to be like her mother or could be more ( internationally recognized)

Titi DJ and her kids, 3 of them comes from marriage from Indonesian husband ( first husband)


----------



## Indos

Rendy Pandugo

I dont care


----------



## Indos

FLETCH


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Dere

Berisik


----------



## Indos

New song from Tipe X, released in this month


----------



## Indos

Mikha Angelo

Shot (Live performance)


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

High school students ( the one who played the guitar is the teacher )


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> High school students ( the one who played the guitar is the teacher )



They were interviewed by national TV last year, they have signed contract with international record label


----------



## Indos

All of the members are women, majority are the same school in West Java. Two men in here are their teachers.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Classical Music and Metal Music

Isyana Sarasvati and Death Squad


----------



## Indos

Romantic song

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Live performance


----------



## Indos

Live performance, many songs


----------



## Indos

Live

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Live



Live, in this recording the vocal is clearer


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Stephani Putri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is the daughter of Indonesian well known singer, Titi DJ and American father
> 
> Titi DJ, her mother



Stephani with her step sisters ( different father )






Despite Stephani father is American, but her father has converted to Islam and quite a devoted Muslim.


----------



## Indos

Anggun C. Sasmi


----------



## Indos

Live performance


----------



## Indos

Andra and the backbone live performance in Malaysia, 2019

Drum camera






Comparing with recording


----------



## Indos

Dont underestimate kids song, this YT get around 238 million viewers, well with this so standard recording and video they can get huge money from Youtube since the song is an old popular song for kids.


----------



## Indos

Live performance


----------



## Indos

Alfy Rev (Awwalur Rizqi Al-firori ) performance just before the Covid pandemic struct the nation

With Indonesian crowd in Serpong, West Java, January 2020


----------



## Indos

Live

Original band






Cover by female voices


----------



## Indos

We have allowed music concert this year, Live


----------



## Indos

New Raisa song






The message is actually the same with Forevenge song, and the scene is also the same.


----------



## Indos

English translation


----------



## Indos

Noah


----------



## Indos

The lead singer is Raisa Andriana from Indonesia, others are Thai, Malaysian, and Phiippino singers






The shooting look like done in Indonesia by seeing the look of the people and the language


----------



## Indos

Live performance, Stereowall


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Titi Radjo


----------



## Indos

*The first concert of Raisa after Covid 19 struck the nation since early 2020*











*Indoor tennis stadium, Senayan, Jakarta*

Sheila on 7, February 2020, just before the Covid 19 struck Indonesia






*Another Raisa Andriana Live performance*


----------



## Indos

*Live performance*

Female version ( this band is the song writer)






Male version


----------



## Indos

New comer, Tiara Andini. She can get 3 million viewers just after posting the song in 27 April 2022.


----------



## Indos

Tulus, his new song


----------



## Indos

This English written song


----------



## Indos

Isyana Sarasvati


----------



## Indos

New comer


----------



## Indos

Big concert music in Jakarta, this Saturday until Sunday with many wellknown singers

Indonesia gets normal after pandemic


----------



## Indos

Noah (LIVE)






Cover Keroncong version






Other cover version


----------



## Indos

Raisa Andriana Live Concert in Jakarta. May 2022


----------



## Indos




----------



## _NOBODY_

@Indos Is Anggun still making music?


----------



## Indos

_NOBODY_ said:


> @Indos Is Anggun still making music?



Yep, I think. I believe she has already change citizenship to French since she has been living there quite long

I like this Anggun song

It is live concert, the other singer is Siti Nurhaliza from Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _NOBODY_

Indos said:


> Yep, I think. I believe she has already change citizenship to French since she has been living there quite long
> 
> I like this Anggun song
> 
> It is live concert, the other singer is Siti Nurhaliza from Malaysia


I believe her music was also more popular in the West for some reason as compared to SEA.


----------



## Indos

_NOBODY_ said:


> I believe her music was also more popular in the West for some reason as compared to SEA.



SEA is divided between maritime SEA and mainland SEA that has direct border with China. Indonesia soft power ( music, movie, soap opera ) is quite profound in maritime SEA, particularly among Malay race living in Malaysia, Brunei, Singapore, and South Thailand since we speak the same language.

Like this Thai singer sings some Indonesian songs beside Thais






Raisa Andriana first concert is not in Indonesia, but Singapore






There are many Indonesian bands and singers have concert in Malaysia

Like this for example, this in Malaysian mainstream TV (Astro) reporting Indonesian band, Sheila On7, that has concert in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 2018






Some time, Indonesian band influence is beyond SEA like this Dewa 19 band that can have full concert in Tokyo, Japan (2003)


----------



## Indos

There are several Indonesian musicians that have professional carrier in America like this mix blooded, Stepani Putri. She is born in Indonesia, Indonesia citizen and Muslim






She sing Indonesian song ( her mother song )


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Keisya, Live performance


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 concert 2022


----------



## Indos

Pitu performance in Jakarta Fair 2022

Singing Sheila on 7 song


----------



## Indos

Another Live concert. I hope we can really be free from the Covid Pandemic. This kind of music concert is impossible to be done during 2020-2021. 

HD quality with close up video


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 new song, English written song.
Song writer : Ahmad Dhani


----------



## Indos

Raisa Andriana concert in May 2022, Jakarta.

Mostly her fans are women


----------



## Indos

English translation of the lyrics






*Sriwijaya* is the first kingdom that try to unite "Nusantara"

*Srivijaya* (Indonesian: _Sriwijaya_, Indonesian pronunciation: [sriwidʒaja]; Malay: _Srivijaya_, Malay pronunciation: [srividʒaja])[3]: 131  was a Buddhist thalassocratic[4] empire based on the island of Sumatra (in modern-day Indonesia), which influenced much of Southeast Asia.[5] Srivijaya was an important centre for the expansion of Buddhism from the 7th to the 12th century AD. Srivijaya was the first unified kingdom to dominate much of the Malay Archipelago.[6] The rise of the Srivijayan Empire was parallel to the end of the Malay sea-faring period. Due to its location, the Srivijaya developed complex technology utilizing maritime resources. In addition, its economy became progressively reliant on the booming trade in the region, thus transforming it into a prestige goods-based economy.[7]














Srivijaya - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos

Original song by Keysha






Cover by elementary school student


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 live performance, this band has started their national tour and has live concert in many part of Indonesia region.

This is song is quite popular among Indonesians.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 feat Muhammad Virzha


----------



## Indos

Raisa Andriana, Could it be love ( Live performance )


----------



## The SC




----------



## Indos

The SC said:


>



This is the true dangdut song

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 concert in Malang, East Java, 

Footage from audience


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19, Dua Sejoli ( couple )

Malang, East Java, 16 July 2022


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 will play in Jakarta International Stadium Tonight

Practice


----------



## Indos

Many concert happened in this year in Indonesia. Mostly local bands

*Vierratale concert in Yogya, Central Java*






The same song


----------



## Indos

Raisa Andriana live performance in Vivanews office ( news media ), Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 practice. Perfect location for any music concert. We dont need Korean pop, local rock star is enough, LOL here the backing vocal is Hijabi, very Indonesian style


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Many concert happened in this year in Indonesia. Mostly local bands
> 
> *Vierratale concert in Yogya, Central Java*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same song



Kevin Aprilio, the one play keyboard, is the song writers of all the band song, he is very talented. His father, Adhi MS, is the music composer, while his mother, Memes (Medyana Maimunah), is singer.

Kevin mother singing his song, and look like his brother played the piano.


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 concert, Malang, East Java July 2022

This song is good, if not great


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Very lovely scene

Mother (singer) and her son who wrote the song and played the piano


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Weird Genius


----------



## Indos

Indonesian high schooler/animator who win some sort of competition meeting Nicky in USA


----------



## Indos




----------



## Catalystic

Fondly remember the living in Jakarta between 1991-1996, was in school back then
Pak embassy school jakarta!

Used to listen to some music, remember this young singer named niki ardilla (think she died young soon)….or we used to read the indonesian anthem daily in school too,

Good memories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Ghea and Kevin Aprillio, the song is made by Kevin (keyboard player)


----------



## Indos

*NIKI

High School in Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

*Base Jam (Bukan Pujangga)*

Live Performance


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*Cokelat*

Bendera (flag)


----------



## Indos

Wonderland Indonesia by Alfy Rev (Awwalur Rizqi Al-firori)






PS: I like the lyric : *"Nusantara has awaken"*

Nusantara is the real name of Indonesia by ancient Indonesians and now the name has become our new capital name in Kalimantan island


----------



## Indos

Keysa Levronka singing in Malaysian Mall, nice more service export for Indonesia


----------



## Indos

Noah, Live performance, Balikpapan (Kalimantan island)


----------



## Indos

Stereowall, Stranger


----------



## Indos

KILM


----------



## Indos

Noah, Kota Mati


----------



## Indos

Sad song (broken heart)


----------



## Indos

50on50: NIKI “High School in Jakarta” Live at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum​158,479 views
Sep 8, 2022







50on50: NIKI "Backburner" Live at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

*Dewa 19 concert in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Dewa 19 personnel, Once, Tyo Nugros, and Ello were interviewed by Malaysian TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Keysa Levronka was also in Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Malaysian made vlog during Dewa 19 Concert in Kuala Lumpur. Tickets are sold out for 2 days concert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian band where the fans are in majority women.

Duo Maia. Maia Estianti is already quite old, around 48 years old but still popular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Maia Estianti brings all her sons to the concert (Al-Ghazali, El Rumi, Abdul Qadir Jaelani)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mulan Jamela, concert Bandung, West Java

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Some female guitarist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Women and guitar

Ayu Ratna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Compare with Men and his guitar. Noviar Rachmansyah (Ovy). Rif band personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

@Indos brother I found these two great Doja Cat cover videos by Indonesian Singer Rainych (and that too in Japanese). She's so good! Love her voice !  

Not into girly cotton candy videos but she's quite the talent.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Raisa Andriana sings in front of President. (5 years ago)


----------



## Indos

Raisa Andriana concert in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 2022

Amateur video made by fan


----------



## Indos

Sara FaJira - Yogyakarta (Official Music Video)​


----------



## Indos

Andra Ramadhan with his written instrumental song, Surrender

Live performance






Other guitar instrumental song written by Indonesian that I like, Jentaka (Guitar version)


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indonesia Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani, singing and playing guitar


----------



## Indos

Padi band concert in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. December 3, 2022


----------



## Indos

Another Indonesian singer, Niki, concert in Singapore in this December 2022


----------



## Indos

Another Indonesian band, Noah, concert in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 2022






Dewa 19 concert in KL, Malaysia 2022






Raisa Andriana, concert in Kuala Lumpur, December 2022


----------



## Indos

Garasi live performance


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Andra and The Backbone - Surrender Live​


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Hijabi singer. The song is quite popular with 100 million views


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Andra and The Backbone - Surrender Live​



Cover by Hijabi girl


----------



## Indos

Live performance


----------

